

Is Jobless Growth Inevitable? - michaelpinto
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/jobless-growth-inevitable-by-sami-mahroum-and-elif-bascavusoglu-moreau-2015-03

======
michaelpinto
There were two things that caught my eye in this article:

1\. "The Netherlands seems to be undergoing a sort of industrial revolution in
reverse, with jobs moving from factories to homes."

2\. "Almost 70% of Dutch business owners were exclusively self-employed in
2008."

You can really see that this freelance society we live in is very much like
what Alvin Toffler was talking about in 1980 with his book The Third Wave:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Wave_(Toffler)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Wave_\(Toffler\))

